# Socionics Duals in Movies/ TV Shows



## Oldlady (Sep 18, 2009)

Post movies which feature Socionics duals. I will begin:

"No Strings Attached" - Natalie Portman INTP, Ashton Kutcher ESFP


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Grease

Olivia Newton-John INFp / John Travolta ESTp


----------



## Ezra (Mar 19, 2011)

Fight Club: IEI (Cornelius/Jack and Marla) and SLE (Tyler).

Mad Men: either Don as ESI and Rachel Mencken LIE, or Don SLI and the psychologist woman IEE (although this one is a bit more dubious I think).

Sopranos: most of Tony (SLE)'s gumars are IEI, especially the Russian chick and the woman he really likes who throws some meat at his head lol.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Ezra said:


> Fight Club: IEI (Cornelius/Jack and Marla) and SLE (Tyler).


that's a hard sell, because tyler's character is quite different from edward norton's character. i would more readily think of edward norton's character as archetypally IEI. but anyway the quadra values emphases of the movies are in the right place.

anyway here's a short list of my speculations (you won't be shocked to have not heard of any of them i imagine). since they're all fictional characters typing them to begin with is a bit questionable and so most of my typings fall closely in accordance with the quadra value emphases of the show in question.

sanctuary: helen magnus (LIE) and will zimmerman (ESI) and john druitt (ESI)
joan of arcadia: joan girardi (IEE) and adam rove (SLI) -- i am much more certain about adam rove.
babylon 5: john sheridan (ESI) and elizabeth lochley (LIE)

some nonduals by my typings that are duals in "adjusted socionics" taking into account quadra emphases:

V for vendetta: V (EIE) and evey (also beta, perhaps IEI)
eureka: jack carter (LSE) and henry deacon (IEE)


----------



## Oldlady (Sep 18, 2009)

bump

......


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I've found Socionics to be a nice theory which is inconsistent and doesn't seem to be working in my own life, or anyone else's life.


----------



## Oldlady (Sep 18, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I've found Socionics to be a nice theory which is inconsistent and doesn't seem to be working in my own life, or anyone else's life.


How so?

....


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^If my dual is ISFP, and those are common, then why aren't I having more great relationships?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^If my dual is ISFP, and those are common, then why aren't I having more great relationships?


I think your dual would be ESFP, not ISFP. I'm ESTP and my dual is supposed to be INFP. I think it switches the first three functions and keeps the last one the same.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Sorry about the typo; I meant to say ESFP.


----------



## Ezra (Mar 19, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I've found Socionics to be a nice theory which is inconsistent and doesn't seem to be working in my own life, or anyone else's life.


Unlucky. You might find some solace though once you find the right person.


----------



## Ezra (Mar 19, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I think your dual would be ESFP, not ISFP. I'm ESTP and my dual is supposed to be INFP. I think it switches the first three functions and keeps the last one the same.


NOOOOOOOO 

He could be ANYTHING.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Ezra said:


> NOOOOOOOO
> 
> He could be ANYTHING.


I'm talking about Socionics. I don't give two shits about Socionics or whom Mutatio goes for. That's his choice.


----------



## Oldlady (Sep 18, 2009)

BTW, if you read about duals, it says that they are incredibly easy to pass over.

There is so little conflict with them, that at first glance they will seem boring to you.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Oldlady said:


> BTW, if you read about duals, it says that they are incredibly easy to pass over.
> 
> There is so little conflict with them, that at first glance they will seem boring to you.


When I talk with my duals, often it all seems very familiar and too easy. I think people who are used to thinking of their relationships as "work" would be especially prone to not recognizing and dismissing their duals, because the interaction is often so smooth that it runs contrary to what they have come to expect out of their relationships (i.e. misunderstandings, arguments, fighting, working hard on keeping things together, and relationship counseling).

Pictures of Dual couples: Duals
Profiles of dualities: Relations of Duality


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^If my dual is ISFP, and those are common, then why aren't I having more great relationships?


I have seen very few instances of the theory panning out in reality.


----------



## Oldlady (Sep 18, 2009)

Promethea said:


> I have seen very few instances of the theory panning out in reality.


Have you seen ENTPs and ISFPs get together and split up, or have you just not seen them get together?

I read something about how there are certain speech patterns and small interpersonal signs that can tip you off to the fact that a dual is around. I was talking to an ISFP I met online the other day, pretending to be interested in a fictional person, begging for the fictional person's name, and we were building up this bit. 
I said, "please!"
The ISFP said, "he is so shy".

I was improving with another ISFP, and I said, 
"We want to hang out with you, cause you're cool"
He said, "yeah, you're seniors"

The wording itself was just so perfect and amusing to me.

I've read that the more you are around your dual, the easier it is to attract others of their kind.

Socionics: Dual Relations, Duality, and Dualization

I've also read that the relations are so perfect, people relax completely.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Oldlady said:


> Have you seen ENTPs and ISFPs get together and split up, or have you just not seen them get together?
> 
> I read something about how there are certain speech patterns and small interpersonal signs that can tip you off to the fact that a dual is around. I was talking to an ISFP I met online the other day, pretending to be interested in a fictional person, begging for the fictional person's name, and we were building up this bit.
> I said, "please!"
> ...


Well, by this logic, I have to be an SLE. I have been looking for my socionics type, and really the only person I have ever felt that way with is an IEI. Easy peasy.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^If my dual is ISFP, and those are common, then why aren't I having more great relationships?


I was reading the socionics.us site and he was arguing that most socionics work paints the picture that a large percentage of people who are your dual will make all your dreams come true. However, in reality only about 1 in 40 duals you meet will be a good match. 

I'm married to a dual and I have to say it's been really good and it's gotten better with time but I still think duality is just a little bit over-rated or over-glorified. I'd much rather be married to a highly compatible super-ego than a non-compatible dual.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

Oldlady said:


> BTW, if you read about duals, it says that they are incredibly easy to pass over.
> 
> There is so little conflict with them, that at first glance they will seem boring to you.


Don't buy into the idea that there is no conflict between duals. In my experience duals are so different that misunderstandings arise quite often in the beginning. As you overcome the misunderstandings, conflicts gradually decrease. The hardest part of my relationship was the dating segment. We had some huge blowout misunderstandings while we were dating. We didn't date long and so we had to iron out conflicts during the first couple years of marriage too. By the time we had been married 5 years and had a couple kids, the conflicts had all pretty much ended. We've been together 10 years now and never fight anymore. It took me 8 years of marriage with her before I realized that I can't live without her.


----------



## Oldlady (Sep 18, 2009)

That seems to be the opposite of how most relationships are.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Promethea said:


> I have seen very few instances of the theory panning out in reality.


That was why I made the post in the first place. I think Socionics is a load of bull. MBTI is in many ways, more accurate.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> That was why I made the post in the first place. I think Socionics is a load of bull. MBTI is in many ways, more accurate.


I think that socionics IM elements are more tite than mbti functions..

However, VI, and intertype relations, I cannot take seriously.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Promethea said:


> I think that socionics IM elements are more tite than mbti functions..
> 
> However, VI, and intertype relations, I cannot take seriously.


MBTI, besides N/S, is more based on objective actions than subjective thought processes, which form the base of Socionics.


----------



## dementy (Jun 1, 2012)

How about film "The Matrix"?


----------



## Bombyx mori (Apr 27, 2012)

"Mythbusters" 

Jamie - "Gaben" (ISTP)
Adam - "Huxley" (ENFP)


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

pinky and the brain

brain: intp
pinky: esfp

dumb example but will do


----------



## dementy (Jun 1, 2012)

Here found many films with sociotypes (choose "english" at top of page) Фильмы с разбором социотипов - Практическая соционика


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

zelder said:


> I was reading the socionics.us site and he was arguing that most socionics work paints the picture that a large percentage of people who are your dual will make all your dreams come true. However, in reality only about 1 in 40 duals you meet will be a good match.
> 
> I'm married to a dual and I have to say it's been really good and it's gotten better with time but I still think duality is just a little bit over-rated or over-glorified. I'd much rather be married to a highly compatible super-ego than a non-compatible dual.


Then what's the point of the theory? In that case you could say that you can get along great with any type which is also true.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Joel and Clemetine in Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind seem to have the duality relationship going on. I think it's INTp and ESFp respectively.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Game of Thrones: Dany (IEI) and Drogo (SLE)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Death Note: Light ILI and Misa SEE although not everyone agrees on that typing. Light really strikes me as an obvious gamma type though. I could also see it introverted so LIE and ESI.

Also thinking Will and Lyra in his Dark Materials could have a dual relationship but I am not sure if I think Lyra is a judging type and I'm fairly certain about Will being a dominant feeling type. Too long since I read. They struck more as INFj and ESTp respectively.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^If my dual is ISFP, and those are common, then why aren't I having more great relationships?


If typed correctly, "*you love all your valued functions*" thus leads to an appreciation of the dual theory. If you hate sensing feelers because they are so "weird...etc". Then it means that you don't value any of your Super ID functions at all. You haven't even started to develop them hence it seems weird and useless. You might be possibly a mistype if your MBTI functions don't translate well enough (maybe you never had the functions) whilst there was difference in interpretation it isn't big enough to throw off somebody's type since the differences aren't night and day. Though they exist

At the same time I hate these theories since they work only as far as a person may want them. Its all esoteric.


----------

